# Summertime = cold brew time!



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yea! Thermometer tells me it's time to get on the cold brew tip. Time to break out the Aeropress and PuckPuck. 38g of my favourite Ethiopian natural, Rocko mountain reserve, this time courtesy of Strangers in Norwich, last of the current crop I suspect. 100g ice and 400g Volvic (I just made the unfortunate discovery that Lockhills bottles have the wrong thread to fit the PuckPuck).

Using a metronome rather than the annoying PuckPuck app, I set it up for 50 drips a minute, which will take about 3h to run through. 38g Rocko, ground at about 2 turns out on the Aergrind, levelled and with the drip baffle on top. Plonk the AP/PP on a half litre glass and wait for liquid summer.









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Nice. I've had that Rocko Mountain from Strangers while in Norwich a couple of times. Very good. Unfortunately that's also where I left my aeropress pre-lockdown, won't be seeing that for a while!

Strangers have a few really solid offerings at the moment.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah it's my first time ordering from them, I normally get it from Foundry, but Lee's sold out until the new crop is in and profiled. The guy in Amoret told me Strangers do it well too, so I thought I'd give them a go. It arrived next day and has been very enjoyable as espresso even though it's less than a week since roast, but with the weather as it is, I figure some cold brew is long overdue.









___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice! I've been making a fair amount of ice coffee using the method names hoffman put on YouTube.

Haven't cracked the Puck Puck out in ages. That's gonna happen first thing in the morning!


----------

